
The Big Three – Scala, Clojure and Groovy - jemeshsu
http://thecodegeneral.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/the-big-three-jvm-languages/
======
route66
A bit OT, but: checking popularity with indeed.com is a fishy thing. First
there is a trend even for simple PHP-only shops to post ads with the phrase
"Haskell, Lisp, Scala, Clojure knowledge is a pre" (Yes, the "beating the
averages" effect reached recruting years ago)

Haskell as an example: Haskell County healthcare and the company Haskell &
White and more like these are occupying the first three pages of haskell
results before there is a Java dev ad using the "at least one of { Scala,
Erlang, SML, Haskell, Prolog, Lisp, Clojure }" phrase.

Clojure: on the first page I count three real clojure jobs and seven "at least
one of ..." mentionings.

For Scala the indeed search turns out to be more relevant.

Conclusion: Get out of my face with indeed.com, their data is next to unusable
for PL connected job trends.

~~~
thebluesky
While there are many corner cases which you have outlined, in the grand scheme
of things job advert data is a reasonable indicator (and one of the few we
have). In the case of languages with limited commercial adoption (Clojure,
Haskell) there will be more noise due to the small sample size and low
adoption. The indeed.com data indicates that Java and C# are popular
languages. Do you believe that to not be an accurate reflection of reality?

What is interesting about the blog is that it also correlates the results with
results from polls among developers.

~~~
route66
The big three are Java, C# and C(++). But I do not need to go to indeed to
know that.

Indeed is used often to show that language a has more adoption than language
b. a and b being languages in the non- or pre-commercial domain. I'm only
arguing that statements like "haskell overtakes prolog, statical typing >
declarative programming" cannot be inferred from indeed data.

As for the "reasonable indicator": if the average java/php job points out that
"haskell/erlang/prolog is a pre" , job ads might only be a reasonable
indicator for the languages we already know to be at the top.

------
mark_l_watson
If Java itself were included in the poll, then a logarithmic scale would be
required :-)

Personally, I really enjoy Clojure development, but Java is still the elephant
in the room. Also, even though JRuby doesn't rate as high as the "big three,"
JRuby is incredible useful for merging work done in Ruby and Java, and for
taking Ruby web apps and deploying them on the JVM.

------
vorg
Have they considered what the languages are being used for? Scala with its
intensive static typing is more likely to be used for serious systems, while
Groovy for quick scripts to test stuff. And then there's JRuby not mentioned,
because its lumped under Ruby: who knows what proportion of that is JRuby and
what is Matz's Ruby?

~~~
kschrader
I find it unfortunate that we now equate "intensive static typing" with
"serious systems." I know of almost as many serious systems written in Clojure
as I do in Scala, and I think it's fair to say that they're pretty much polar
opposites as far as typing goes.

------
thebluesky
Interesting to see how three JVM languages have emerged from the pack. Scala
and Groovy proving popular amongst Java developers. Clojure also with a
substantial following, but less commercial adoption.

